# expandable folder shortcuts?



## alexcellence (Sep 2, 2003)

hi
im just wondering out of curiosity:
is it possible in win xp to make an icon on the desktop that will act like the expanding control panel in the start menu does?
meaning when you click or right click on it you get a list of all the files inside that folder?
if its not possible on the desktop is it possible to place that folder shortcut in the start menu and make it happen there?
or even on the task bar somewhere?
thanks!


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

i dont know if you'll be able to make an icon that behaves like a start menu, but you can have a shortcut to a folder from the desktop...

just open "my computer" or "explorer" and choose the folder you want, eg "my pictures". right click on "my pictures", then go down the menu to "send to", and choose "desktop (create shortcut)"

then you'll get a shortcut on the desktop to the "my pictures" folder, when you cdouble click it, you will go directly to it.

HTH


----------



## alexcellence (Sep 2, 2003)

yeah that much i knew lol
the problem is i was wondering if theres a quicker way to get to the files in that folder instead of opening it and having to find the file in it if you could just see a list and select  but thanks anyways. i appreciate the help!


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

sorry mate, one has to always assume the least!


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexcellence:_
> *yeah that much i knew lol
> the problem is i was wondering if theres a quicker way to get to the files in that folder instead of opening it and having to find the file in it if you could just see a list and select  but thanks anyways. i appreciate the help! *


you can change the format of the folders...(im assuming the least again, don't be offended) right click on an empty space in the folder, and choose "view" then choose either "list" or "details" i was thinking maybe you had it on "thumbnail" or "tile" which would have made it harder?


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

another thing you could try is to either save the files or make shortcuts in the "my documents" folder; then you would be able to access the files through the start menu with the expandable menu, as long as you have changed it to be that way.


----------



## alexcellence (Sep 2, 2003)

ah voila your last suggestion makes sense! ok i'll try to deal with it that way. best solution so far. so thanks!
and for the record, i knew all that about thumbnail view and details  im a computer technician. if i didnt know that much id have to hire u to beat me up lol!
thanks again!


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

No worries mate!


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

i also stumbled upon this, http://www.mlin.net/misc.shtml

StartXplorer. I haven't used it, but it looks like something you could use


----------

